# Drucker - Aufträge nicht gelöscht



## michaelwengert (13. Februar 2006)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Hab in letzter Zeit ein komisches Problem mit dem Drucker hier.
Es ist ein HP Color LaserJet 3550.

Der Drucker druckt wunderbar, jedoch löscht er die Aufträge aus dem Spooler nicht.
Wenn ich dann am nächsten morgen den PC und drucker einschalte druckt er mir alles vom Vortag nochmal.Die Aufträge manuel löschen funktioniert.

Habe schon den Treiber neu installiert usw...
Das Problem ist nur bei mir. Die anderen Rechner im Büro haben es nicht.

Hat jemand schon so etwas gehabt oder weis was man dagegen machen kann?

edit:
Wenn ich nach dem Drucken in den Spooler schaue steht da unter Status " An Drucker gesendet"
Komisch ist auch das bei Größe nie die gesamte Größe steht dh. zb. 10,5kb / 64,00 kb
Bei allen anderen installierten Druckern funktioniert auch alles ohne Probleme.

Michael


----------



## Caliterra (13. Februar 2006)

Erstmal ein simpler Versuch. Hast Du Dir die Eigenschafgten des Druckers genau angeschaut. Da gibt es z.B. die Funktion "Druckaufträge nach dem drucken nicht löschen".
Versichere Dich das sowas nicht aktiviert ist.


----------



## michaelwengert (13. Februar 2006)

Ja. Löschen der Aufträge ist eingestellt...

Das komische ist ja das es etwas erst seit 2 Wochen ist.
Davor ging er ganz normal. Keine Einstellungen oder so verändert....

Hab keine Idee mehr woran es liegen kann


----------



## michaelwengert (23. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mal ein Bild gemacht wie der Spooler morgens aussieht


----------

